# Angeln in China



## Uwe Kahlke (6. Mai 2014)

Wer kann mir Tipps zum angeln in Chinesische Seen geben. Was fuer Raubfische gibt es in diesen Seen (Chongqing)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt, ob sich da jemand meldet .- das wär ja der Hammer...
Bist Du da beruflich unterwegs, oder wie kommts zu der Frage?


----------



## namycasch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Petri.

Da bin ich aber auch gespannt.

Bei der hohen Bevölkerungszahlen glaube ich nicht, das da überhaupt Fische im See sind, die zu angeln lohnt.

Fischen mit Kormoranen hat man ja schon gesehen, aber einen chinesischen Angler habe ich in keiner Doku gesehen.

Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.

Petri.


----------



## Uwe Kahlke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Ja, ich bin beruflich in China und das noch einige Wochen. Kleinfisch gibt es genug (bis 10 cm) aber ich wollte schon etwas groesseres angel.#:


----------



## keilerkopf (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Ni hao,
kann nur zu China allgemein was sagen, das ich aus meinen bisherigen Reisen ableite, aber nicht zu deiner Stadt. Es gibt in China definitiv große Süßwasserfische (bspw. Welse). In Kanälen und Flüssen war einiges zu sehen.
Allerdings ist das Angeln dort scheinbar nicht so populär, Fischzuchten gibt es allerdings viele.
Daher wird es mit richtigen Angeltipps ggf. schwer.
Hast du denn einen lokalen Ansprechpartner (Kollege/Kollegin, Hotel...)?


----------



## Uwe Kahlke (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Wie Du schon sagtest, ist das angeln ausgehend von der Bevölkerungsdichte nicht sehr populär. Habe aber einen „Angel laden“ gefunden, jetzt muss ich bloss noch mit unserem Übersetzer dort hin.  Das grosse Problem ist hier das niemand Englisch spricht,ist halt tiefste Provinz.


----------



## Dart (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Der Yellow Cheek Carp wäre ein interessanter Zielfisch, ob der aber in deiner Nähe vorkommt ist fraglich.

http://anglingworld.blogspot.com/2012_05_01_archive.html

(ps. scrollt man weiter runter, findet man noch einen Bericht zu Myanmar, allerdings sollte es man sich derzeit verkneifen den Kachin State zu besuchen.#d)

Robson Green in China

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxzH2SpGABg


----------



## JimiG (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Ich habe selbst schon in China (Provinz Jilin) mein Glück versucht. Leider waren viele kleinere Flüsse dort extrem müllbelastet. Ich habe dann einen See in einem Park gefunden an dem geangelt wurde und der auch recht sauber war. Große Fische hatte ich nicht und auf Raubfisch hat dort auch keiner geangelt. Aber definitiv sollte es weiter weg von den größeren Städten so einige gute Flüsse und Seen geben und da kannst du gewiss auch gute Raubfische ziehen. (bei den Taxipreisen dort kein Problem dahin zu kommen)
Im übrigen gab es da kleine Barsche welche , ohne sie vorher auszunehmen, einfach auf einem Spieß gesteckt und gegrillt wurden und die schmeckten einfah fantastisch.


----------



## Carp-Man (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Ich haben es mal an dem großen See in Nanjig versucht. Leider keinen Biss auf Kunstköder. Sehr große Silberkarpfen und Chinesen mit Speer am Ufer habe ich gesehen.
Im Aquarium eines Restaurants schwamm ein Aligatorhecht.


----------

